# [GUIDE]Changing the Kindle Fire's Wallpaper



## Josepho1997 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Note* 
You must use Root Explorer
You'll need 7zip
If you mess up, you'll get stuck in a bootloop
MAKE A BACKUP WITH TWRP!!!
Failure to follows these instructions will result in bricking your device.
Follow at your own risks.

Changing the Wallpaper

First, let me say that I did find a similar tutorial, but it is "Obsolete"
Also, this is for the Stock's lockscreen only. Use only on stock Rom or GR9 Modaco.

Using root explorer:
Go to: /system/framework and copy framework-res.Apk to your SD Card. YOU MUST COPY!!! DO NOT MOVE!!!
Plug your Kindle into the computer and open.
Find framework-res.apk Right Click, go to 7zip, and select open archive.
Open /res/drawable-mdpi
Find the wallpapers(named wallpaper_##_####)
Replace them with the jpg's of your choise. MAKE SURE YOU NAME THE REPLACEMENT THE SAME NAME OF THE WALLPAPER!!!
Either replace them all, or leave the ones you don't. Don't delete anything!
Now exit out of 7zip and everything will be saved.
Now using root explorer:
Copy the framework-res.apk to /system. Make sure its r/w
Change the permissions to: rw-r-r. IF YOU DO NOT, YOU WILL BE STUCK IN A BOOTLOOP!!!
Now move framework-res.apk to /system/framework. Let it replace the other file.
Reboot.
Now you have successfully replaced the Lockscreen's Wallpaper.

Changing the Color of the Lockscreen Slider

You can also change the color of the lockscreen slider.
First, open up drawable-mdpi. Then edit the color of band_slider.9 and band_slider_backround. Just make sure they're the same hue color. When editing band_slider_backround, you must change the image mode from indexed color to RGB Color(if you want to edit the color, otherwise, the options are locked out).Then, after you edit the color, changed the image mode back to indexed color, or it WILL NOT boot.

Here is a picture:


----------

